# 17'' Daytons & Vogue tires



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

These Wheels are in outstanding shape.the voges are very meaty,and are ready to roll.I need 1500.00 plus shippng for these wheels and tires.They are standerds.They come with everything you see in pics.
please call for questions..............
913-489-1580
Brock............


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## elmorro1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is the quarter included


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Jun 10 2009, 10:39 PM~14157315
> *Is the quarter included
> *


 :roflmao:  Sure...... :biggrin:


----------



## crowthejuggalo (Feb 9, 2009)

hey what size tires are those vogues? and are the D's 17x7?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crowthejuggalo_@Jun 14 2009, 09:39 PM~14191043
> *hey what size tires are those vogues? and are the D's 17x7?
> *


235/55/17


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

What they will look like installed.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin: Hell Yeah!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

man those would look nice on a 93-96 big body


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 25 2009, 02:23 AM~14291635
> *man those would look nice on a 93-96 big body
> *


if they were rear wheel drive


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Jun 10 2009, 11:39 PM~14157315
> *Is the quarter included
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



:thumbsup: Nice wheels, good luck meng uffin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 01:30 AM~14291945
> *if they were rear wheel drive
> *


they are rwd  :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jun 25 2009, 08:31 PM~14299459
> *they are rwd   :uh:
> *


they look like standards, rwd have a big lip


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 07:22 PM~14299970
> *they look like standards, rwd have a big lip
> *


These are rwd standards . . . . . . . . .
Reverse has a big lip..


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 25 2009, 02:23 AM~14291635
> *man those would look nice on a 93-96 big body
> *


:yes:





























Man, those would be great for my daily...20 of the last 24 days with rain, and my old Chinas finally started to rust. :tears:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 26 2009, 10:32 AM~14306164
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


thats why you need theese :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jun 10 2009, 07:28 PM~14155030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice wheels and tires :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

BIGJAYCADDIE the midwest wirewheel king


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 03:30 AM~14291945
> *if they were rear wheel drive
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 2 2009, 08:14 AM~14361051
> *BIGJAYCADDIE the midwest wirewheel king
> *


was up BIG ''E''? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

*



Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie@Jun 10 2009, 07:28 PM~14155030









These Wheels are in outstanding shape.the voges are very meaty,and are ready to roll.I need Chrome daytons are sold
I got these for sale 16'' all gold d's









Click to expand...

*


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

what's the price on the 16's those will look real good on my new fleetwood


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Aug 8 2009, 01:55 PM~14712121
> *
> sold
> I got some more 16'' gold center 16x7's brand new in the box tho........... :biggrin:*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

find me some 14'' vogues... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Wow who was the fuck nut who put weights on the front of those wheels? Thats pretty harsh, especially considering they are gold and it stands out worse then it does on chrome..


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Aug 11 2009, 12:45 AM~14733145
> *Wow who was the fuck nut who put weights on the front of those wheels? Thats pretty harsh, especially considering they are gold and it stands out worse then it does on chrome..
> *


I know.I had them redo them before they sold :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 10 2009, 10:09 PM~14732147
> *find me some 14'' vogues... :biggrin:
> *


will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

post up some pics of the center golds please..


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Good, they are fucking gorgeous wheels. Some people just dont get it!


----------

